# BOOM! New website in the making!



## passsacaglia (Jul 7, 2017)

Aloha loha friends!

Beginning of my new website, want a clean one with matching colours and a minimalistic touch to it - just like my music. It's currently under construction, but it's up for review.

The music is obviously under the music category, haven't uploaded everything there only the marketing music, the rest is on my soundcloud (please feel very welcomed to Sub/Follow me there for more cool updates!).
https://soundcloud.com/davidkomar/

A little tricky with the Spoitfy play-link under Collabs but I think it looks OK?

I will also have a "references" page with quotes and reviews of my current collaborations with producers. 

Hope you like it - what do you think?!
http://komarkomposition.com/


Cheers! David


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 7, 2017)

Very good, I dig the simplicity, the Spartan look allows for quick and clear navigation. Well done!


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 7, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Very good, I dig the simplicity, the Spartan look allows for quick and clear navigation. Well done!


Maestro!! thaaaanks a lot, appreciate it!
Hope more people will find their way to it too  
Are you on soundcloud too? Always nice to hear some more music!
Best greets from Stockholm, you stay classic dude! Cool with Alberta Canada!


----------



## Alohabob (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm looking at it on my phone and I noticed two things.

1. Your headshot may be high resolution because it loads slowly. Consider making the file size smaller

B. I see a black bar with the three lines representing the menu drop-down on the right, and below that is your content. Put your logo or web name in that area so people always know what site they are on.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 9, 2017)

Alohabob said:


> I'm looking at it on my phone and I noticed two things.
> 
> 1. Your headshot may be high resolution because it loads slowly. Consider making the file size smaller
> 
> B. I see a black bar with the three lines representing the menu drop-down on the right, and below that is your content. Put your logo or web name in that area so people always know what site they are on.



Thanks a bunch mate!
1) Is fixed! Realized I uploaded and merged the original photo (about 6 mb's), fixed the issue.

2) Could be a little trickier but I'll do my best! Thxx and enjoy!


----------



## mac (Jul 9, 2017)

Everything looks good to me. You could maybe make the footer sticky on the homepage, as when the viewports quite large, the footer is quite far off the bottom of the page.

I also had a listen to some of your work, and couldn't help but make this comparison!


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 9, 2017)

mac said:


> Everything looks good to me. You could maybe make the footer sticky on the homepage, as when the viewports quite large, the footer is quite far off the bottom of the page.
> 
> I also had a listen to some of your work, and couldn't help but make this comparison!



Ey buddy thanks a lot!
Haha yeah ofc it is the bassline from Drive altho I mixed the melody up a little bit  it was only for the Jaguar showroom opening here in Stockholm for the new model, my buddy had some work with them, they wanted some video shoots with the new model and I was told to do some music quick so it's not a commercial used video only something that was shown there  
So it was more of making a quick tune only for that occasion. And I mean, who doesn't LOVE the Drive soundtrack? 
Thx for the webpage feedback and thx for the listening! Sub for more cool works! All the best mac, appreciate the feedback a lot!


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 9, 2017)

Looks good man. Clean and simple. What did you use to make the site? I'm in desperate need of creating a website but not really sure what to use to make one.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 9, 2017)

I am very black and white with some of my opinions, so I will only give a minimalistic response. Crisp!


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 10, 2017)

Morning Coffee said:


> I am very black and white with some of my opinions, so I will only give a minimalistic response. Crisp!


Haha, love it. I have mostly black and white in my home as well as some copper from gun shells (my bae do some cool artwork with used gunshells and black canvas). So yeah, same here 



jononotbono said:


> Looks good man. Clean and simple. What did you use to make the site? I'm in desperate need of creating a website but not really sure what to use to make one.


Mate! I'll PM you! Nice work on your latest track btw (soundcloud).


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 10, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> te! I'll PM you! Nice work on your latest track btw (soundcloud).



Ahh thanks man!


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 10, 2017)

Just wondered, should the mp3's in soundcloud be Full tracks or only like the first one under soundtrack - a cutted one about 2 minutes in the track?

Thinking of having the tracks stolen for some guys not wanting to purchase the service and just find an online downloaded and use it for their films etc. What do you guys do?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 3, 2017)

I like your site! 

You may want to double check the spelling of the header on your Collaborations page.


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 4, 2017)

jacobthestupendous said:


> I like your site!
> 
> You may want to double check the spelling of the header on your Collaborations page.


 Ouuff thanks a lot man, really didn't see that! Thanks a bunch!


----------

